# Why buy in Spain-life style



## rowlandsbb (Jun 30, 2007)

Only if you want a ' new life style'
OK...the exchange rate is low but also there are some good deals
Most new property reflects the current slow market and good re sales at sensible prices
But that is property talk!!!
The sun is still great
If you want a busy expat location..it is there
If you want a Spanish environemnt ....it is there
Or a combination of both
Cost of living has risen near the coast but a touch inland it is still very much lower than UK
You can eat well at home or out much cheaper than UK
Drink is so cheap you have to make sure you do not indulge too much!!!
You will live longer and be happy but only if that is the life style you are seeking
Why wait because 'there is a credit crunch' and the 'market is flat'
Life is for living!!!
Every time I go and visit the area I intend to spend my winters [ near Huercal Overa] and speak to those already there....what do I hear?.......best thing I ever did.....never want to go back...etc .... etc
They are in fact close to one of the top 7 Hospitals in Spain...if they do get ill!!

So what is the message from an agent and a buyer in 2008?
Well....if it is what you want to do, then work out your finances and go and have a look!!!....you may be surprised at what you can buy!


----------



## sweetpea1602 (Mar 22, 2008)

I am sure there are lots of people who would love to make the move. The only problem for a lot of us, finding work or starting a business. However cheap it is to live there, you still need an income and from reading other peoples post that can be difficult unless you speak the language fluently and have a skill they need. Which is a shame because I would love to change our lives for the better but it is something we have to think about very very carefully.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I think you have to have a balanced view .... Rowlandsbb, you're beginning to sound like "A Place in the Sun" 

Yes we have good weather .... a lot of the time, yes the cost of living is cheaper, especially if you are earning in £, but if you have to work here its a whole new ball game.

So just temper the two and take a sensible informed decision when you come over here ........ dont think life here will be one big holiday


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi all !
I have got to say, that we are becoming increasingly disheartened, been trying desperately to find work in Spain, and having no luck whatsoever !
We have our cv's on eures and a number of other sites, I search the job sites and papers all the time, apply for anything, just to get us some sort of income, I would love to just sell up and go ! But that would eat into our 'buy a home money' so much and we really don't want to use that for more than a years worth of renting.................so what the hell do we do ?
I am getting to the stage of pulling my hair out !
Does anyone live near a 4x4 dealership,(CBN,Murcia,Almeria areas) can you pm me the address, getting so depressed with trying so hard, having good qualifications and experience doesn't seem to help any.......too old to just upsticks & go ! and too young to retire !
Any help greatly appreciated !
Thanks, Nance.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Wils & Nance said:


> Hi all !
> I have got to say, that we are becoming increasingly disheartened, been trying desperately to find work in Spain, and having no luck whatsoever !........ getting so depressed with trying so hard, having good qualifications and experience doesn't seem to help any.......


Not to put you off - but this is PAR FOR THE COURSE. Spain is full of very qualified folk doing jobs WELL below them.


----------



## rowlandsbb (Jun 30, 2007)

Many have gone over to Spain and just earn a living from the ex pats..eg
We rented in March 08 a duplex in Palomares and when we arrived to take it over the hot water boiler was not working 
Now it was a 'holiday' but the English plumber came out and did the job
I asked him ' how do you get on' reply. well at first a bit slow but now as busy as I want to be..and not just Expats
Would he go back....no way
Perhaps he worked hard at it ....always available etc
But if you are planning a move and it is going to be permanent then you should learn to speak Spanish as that will give you a better chance workwise
It is a 'relatively' easy language to learn..but hard work
I am currently doing an Open University Course which is very good 
And...just think about our attitude in UK.......re those who come over here and never bother to try to speak English!!!
However, you can have a good life in Spain without ever learning a word of Spanish.....perhaps they are more easy going than us in UK


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi, thanks for reply !
We are learning the lingo at the moment, I'm grasping it quicker than hubby, every intention of integrating properly with the locals !
I also think it is pretty ignorant to assume everyone speaks english !
Nance.
p.s, I have a friend in La Romana who has made a success of his plumbing business, but he is Scottish(like us) and speaks pretty good Spanish.


----------

